# Alexandria Information



## seanp1969 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I am moving to Egypt to work for a company in Alexandria for March 2013.
I will be living in an area called Borg Al Arab City about 50k west of Alexandria,, Does anyone have any information on this area for me?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

You won't be in Alexandria proper, but you will be within a decent commuting distance if you choose to "come into town" for shopping (although there's a new shopping center that way), entertainment, etc.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, Borg al-Arab is pretty far, out near to the airport. The shopping center is about half way between there and downtown. It has a Carrefour, movie theatre, restaurants, and so on. Back and forth to downtown can be a bit expensive by taxi, but locals often use the microbuses. I was able to find a taxi driver who lived in the town nearby (named something like '21'(?) for the kilometer marker) who was reasonable. If it were me, I'd say that having access to a vehicle is essential to living out there. Timing the traffic is also key.


----------



## seanp1969 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi thanks for the information,, do you have any information about this area Borg El Arab, any information on this would be great.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

seanp1969 said:


> Hi thanks for the information,, do you have any information about this area Borg El Arab, any information on this would be great.


Honestly, since I stayed at the Raddison out there, all I saw were upscale developments, many in process, although no one was working on them. Most of which looked unfinished since the onset of the revolution. I didn't visit beautiful downtown Borg el Arab. There was a town called "21"- or something like that- named for the kilometer marker. It was fairly "baladi", but I don't have a problem with that, as that is where you will find most goods and services. I have no idea if Borg itself has a similar suq or not, but for your sake, I hope that it does.

Have you not visited the area in person before deciding to take this job?


----------



## seanp1969 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, no i havent had the chance to visit but i am looking forward to the experience.


----------

